# Really gross canned soup...



## sage (Nov 14, 2013)

Campbell's Chunky Smokin' Bacon Cheese Slider soup is super yucky. I can't even describe how incredibly gross this soup was. I think the worst part was the cheesy gravy stuff the chunks were floating in. Absolutely repellant in presentation, taste, and smell. 







So, what's the worst canned soup you've ever had?


----------



## mcd (Nov 15, 2013)

^such promise too....how do you Fvck up bacon cheese and burger?


----------



## Sunyata (Nov 15, 2013)

Sometimes, when I was younger, my parents would be at work and I'd have prepare/eat my own lunch. I always liked campbell's chunky. Not for the taste, but because I would pretend I was in some post-apocalyptic scenario, surviving on the strange dog food-like mush. It made it a lot more exciting/tolerable...


----------



## Deadnightshade (Nov 15, 2013)

Red Bull


----------



## morethan6 (Nov 15, 2013)

mcd said:


> ^such promise too....how do you Fvck up bacon cheese and burger?



Put them in a soup


----------



## Edika (Nov 15, 2013)

The only time in my life I actually ate canned food was when I was in the army. It wasn't soup and it wasn't that bad compared to some other crap they had been feeding us. With a few additions it got significantly better.
This soup however seems too nasty just by looking at the photo! You are a brave man to even try it. Or a very hungry one .


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2013)

3 years into college here I can say I've traveled through the wasteland of the grocery store we call the canned soup aisle to find some new soups that are cheap and might possibly taste okay. Chunky clam chowder tastes like watered down poo. Cream of anything isn't gonna help you cook anything by campbells, I do actually enjoy chef boyardee stuff though.


----------

